# New friends



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Are there any familys out there in the Coral Bay/Peyia area who have children age 12 years and 17 years ish as my children will want to make new friends very quickly when we move out in July my daughter is 12 yrs and my son is nearly 17 years

Many thanks Cherie x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi
> 
> Are there any familys out there in the Coral Bay/Peyia area who have children age 12 years and 17 years ish as my children will want to make new friends very quickly when we move out in July my daughter is 12 yrs and my son is nearly 17 years
> 
> Many thanks Cherie x


There are many families in the area but since you will be arriving in the summer it is a little bit harder to make friends for children that age group right away since school is where it would be easiest for them. That said however, it is very easy to make friends and has been for us. I would suggest trying to get them involved in group activities: soccer groups, music schools if they play an instrument, the drama group etc. Perhaps go paintballing, your son could hang out at the skate park there if he is into that sort of thing. It depends, I suppose, on how outgoing they are. 

Don't worry, once you get here other families will welcome you, invite you for dinner and suggest activities where other kids will be. We met lots of people, locals and expats who have been very outgoing and welcoming.

One more thing, we arrived in July too and many families were on holiday overseas and many groups do temporarily stop for the summer but don't be discouraged if that happens this summer as once school is close to starting you will have a lot of options. Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Hi I have just noticed this post regarding the 17 year old too,all my friends are aged between 17-20 and i am nearly 18, so im sure we wouldnt have a problem showing him round either. lol, we have all been there and know how hard it is to mae friends at first.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Having trouble with your email so email me on [email protected]

Cherie x


----------

